# Mod please read!



## perfectsoap (Jun 6, 2008)

Can I post  link to a fragrance review board? I'm not part of it just think it is awesome and would help others as it is helping me!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 10, 2008)

I have no problem w/ that. It's a great resource.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 10, 2008)

Go kid go!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 10, 2008)

Jeff, I have been a member there for 3 years now.  Great resource.  Mike, owner of Alabaster Supply owns that board too.  He is a great guy, meet him in Tennessee.  As mentioned, go for it!  

Paul :wink:


----------



## perfectsoap (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, Well this is the link! Sounds like several people are already using this site! I really like it, although it doesn't help my FO addition.
Jeff
http://www.thescentreview.com/board/


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 11, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Go kid go!!!!




    Your picture is hilarious!!


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I post requests for members of SRB to check out scents for me?

I'm not allowed to join, because I have Gmail as my email account.

Any ideas?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 29, 2008)

SoapyGal said:
			
		

> Can I post requests for members of SRB to check out scents for me?
> 
> I'm not allowed to join, because I have Gmail as my email account.
> 
> Any ideas?



Sure.  Just go to the fragrance reviews area here, this area we are in, and post what scents you want reviewed, and someone will look and reply for all to see or in a PM to you, either is just fine.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

SoapyGal said:
			
		

> Can I post requests for members of SRB to check out scents for me?
> 
> I'm not allowed to join, because I have Gmail as my email account.
> 
> Any ideas?


Soapy I can arrange for an email address for you to join. PM me if you want some help. One way or another I'll get you going with them even if I have to give you an email in the Lovehound.US domain, but only if you trust me. (PM me.)


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 30, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> SoapyGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg!!  You're so generous!!

I almost took you up on this, but thought I'd ask DH if I could use his work email addy to do it, & if he said "NO", then I'd ask your help...

He said, "Sure!"     So, I'll sign up using his email.

But -- really -- thank you.  You're a very thoughtful & generous person


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got 5 domains and practically infinite email forwards. It was a small offer that wouldn't have cost me anything. The only challenge would be that I would have been a classic "man in the middle." I'm not sure this would have been important in this trivial exercise.

Others may wish to visit http://mailinator.com for similar solutions. I've used Mailinator myself often. Read their site to understand the free service they offer. They are the good guys.


----------



## digit (Jul 3, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> dragonfly princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can not help but laugh out loud when I see her avatar.     Cracks me up every time.

Digit


----------

